# Hello From Cumbria



## christine (Jul 12, 2007)

At long last, we've been admitted on this site!!!

We are from south Cumbria and have been motorhomers since 1997, when we started with a Bedford CF Advantura.Finally retired the Bedford last year and now own an Elddis Autstratus, H reg. 

Our favourite type of camping is wild, mainly on Scottish sea loch shores. Are off to the Applecross, Torridon area in August for the first time.  Can't wait....


----------



## hillwalker (Jul 12, 2007)

christine said:
			
		

> At long last, we've been admitted on this site!!!
> 
> We are from south Cumbria and have been motorhomers since 1997, when we started with a Bedford CF Advantura.Finally retired the Bedford last year and now own an Elddis Autstratus, H reg.
> 
> Our favourite type of camping is wild, mainly on Scottish sea loch shores. Are off to the Applecross, Torridon area in August for the first time.  Can't wait....


watch the  MIDGES.. they are big and hungry up that way..


----------



## guest (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome to a great site...hope to do scotland soon as it the place to wild it eh!!...sammx


----------



## hillwalker (Jul 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> welcome to a great site...hope to do scotland soon as it the place to wild it eh!!...sammx


dont forget ur midgey net..


----------



## guest (Jul 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> dont forget ur midgey net..


my mum said about the midges in scotland... they must be bad as everyone goes on about them...wont put me off though..


----------



## christine (Jul 12, 2007)

We have our midge hats and made midge netting for windows (Scottish midge proof with tiny holes) and have Avon skin so soft + other repellents. When it all gets too much, we'll retreat indoors and keep the lights off. I know the blighters will still get in. We were SO lucky on Mull last year, hardly saw any.


----------



## hillwalker (Jul 12, 2007)

christine said:
			
		

> We have our midge hats and made midge netting for windows (Scottish midge proof with tiny holes) and have Avon skin so soft + other repellents. When it all gets too much, we'll retreat indoors and keep the lights off. I know the blighters will still get in. We were SO lucky on Mull last year, hardly saw any.


get to a pub quick. they dont like beer.. haahaa


----------



## walkers (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome to the site christine hope you find it useful, informative and friendly regards tony and lynn


----------



## christine (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------

